

Show HN: VidFall – Pay with time, not your wallet - badgercapital
http://vidfall.com/

======
badgercapital
The idea is really based on crowdsourced discounts. Creating a win-win for
advertisers and consumers. Will be interesting how the market reacts.

~~~
sushid
Wasn't this posted only around a few weeks ago? What's been changed since your
last post?

------
memming
Well, it's more like "advertisers pay for part of your purchase, so hurry up
and watch our commercial videos!"

